# Keep it or $ell it?



## One Legged Josh (Sep 30, 2009)

Im 95% sure Im going to buy this 79 Sea Nymph "fishing Machine" 16.5 footer tomorrow. The list of goodies included is long and the price is right. 
My question is this; the boat is sitting on a high dollar custom all STAINLESS Duel axle trailer. Would you keep it even though it is extreme overkill, or sell it and put the money back into the boat?


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Sep 30, 2009)

that woodgrain says luxery all over it!

depends on how heavy the boat is. that trailer may need the 2nd axle just to support itself, it looks pretty dang sturdy


----------



## Bugpac (Sep 30, 2009)

Stainless trailer? It looks alum in the picture, anyhow, Id probbaly sell the trailer if it was me, i have seen numerous want ads for big trailers on the forums and such...


----------



## One Legged Josh (Sep 30, 2009)

Bugpac said:


> Stainless trailer? It looks alum in the picture, anyhow, Id probbaly sell the trailer if it was me, i have seen numerous want ads for big trailers on the forums and such...



It has a "media blast" finish Stainless Steel. The boat weighs 600 dry with no motor, gas tanks etc.


----------



## ben2go (Sep 30, 2009)

I dunno how it would sell in OH unless you're near the big rivers.I know on the coast those trailers sale for a load.I would try yo list it in coastal areas on craig's list and possibly list it on ebay.Then sink the dough into a small used trailer and building the boat.That trailer is one heck of a find.I wouldn't be surprised if it brought $3000 to $3500 from a coastal boater.


----------



## Bugpac (Sep 30, 2009)

A single axle would haul a 1200 lb boat easily... Heck i bet my boat weighs 1000 or so, my little trailer barely squats...


----------



## One Legged Josh (Sep 30, 2009)

ben2go said:


> I dunno how it would sell in OH unless you're near the big rivers.I know on the coast those trailers sale for a load.I would try yo list it in coastal areas on craig's list and possibly list it on ebay.Then sink the dough into a small used trailer and building the boat.That trailer is one heck of a find.I wouldn't be surprised if it brought $3000 to $3500 from a coastal boater.



I live 10 minutes form Lake Erie. I think you are right, I will use it for a year or 2 then find a suitable replacement trailer and make my money back for the whole project by selling the trailer.


Loggerhead Mike said:


> that woodgrain says luxery all over it!
> 
> 
> 
> > that woodgrain says luxery all over it!



It needs a 8 track and I'll be set!


----------



## Jim (Oct 1, 2009)

Sell it if you have a cheaper replacement and can get some coin for it!


----------

